

Moon Landing Faked—Why People Believe in Conspiracy Theories  - rblion
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=moon-landing-faked-why-people-believe-conspiracy-theories

======
gee_totes
Typical disinfo from the so-called "Scientific" American </sarcasm>

Actually, this article touches on something key to understanding these sub-
cultures (as well as the appeal of right-wing radio):

 _Since a number of studies have shown that belief in conspiracy theories is
associated with feelings of powerlessness, uncertainty and a general lack of
agency and control, a likely purpose of this bias is to help people “make
sense of the world” by providing simple explanations for complex societal
events — restoring a sense of control and predictability._

Does anyone have more resources (sudies, books, etc) along the lines of the
take-away above? I am very interested in this phenomena.

